# First Show



## herfrds (Aug 23, 2010)

I can now laugh about this, but on Thursday it was not too funny.

daughter and I got her lamb ready for the show. We got over to the ring and let her walk around and get used to the ring.
Well the senior kids went first then the junior and the novice was the largest class.
As DD was going through the gate she tripped and fell landing on her back right in front of the judges table. She didn't let go of her lamb though. We had to tell her 3 times to let go of her lamb and get up.

She gets going with the rest of the group, but instead of watching the judge she is looking outside of the ring and waving at people she knows.
Pretty soon we keep hearing this "baaa" going on, we get to wondering who's sheep is doing it.
It's not a lamb, it is my daughter. Instead of lining up with the rest of the kids she is still going around the ring "baa" to her lamb.
The judge finally stops her and gets her lined up, but she was 3' in front of the line and still not looking at the judge.

When it was all done she got commended by the judge for just having fun out there.
I asked her why she was "baa" at her lamb. Her response was that her lamb liked the sound of her voice.
Who can argue with that logic?

On a good note she had the 4th highest selling lamb. She got $5.25
She was walking around the sale ring going "baa", had a bidding war go on between our uncle and another person.


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 23, 2010)

Having had 4 children who showed sheep in 4 - H, I understand how you felt.  We showed Columbia breeding sheep, and they are HUGE!  We had a very good ram that tipped the scales at over 300 lbs.  We always did well at the state fair.  Now I miss those good old days.  Children have moved far away, and we see them so seldom.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my!  Sounds like she at least had fun, which is the most important part!


----------



## glenolam (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm glad the judges applauded her for at least having fun!  That's a good thing!

Out of curiosity, how old is she?


----------



## herfrds (Aug 24, 2010)

She is 9. She was the smallest one in the group.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you get it on video tape to show her when she's older? I'm sure she'll LOVE it if you did!


----------



## herfrds (Aug 24, 2010)

No video, but lots of pictures.

She is the one in pink on the right side.






Judge explaining where she wants her





Finally watching the judge


----------

